# EDIT: Now a Spider-man thread



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 10, 2012)

>http://gbatemp.net/u278824-valwin
>Group: Banned!

[yt]6EfhAFA2yFE[/yt]

You will be missed.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 10, 2012)

Go away, you're not wanted here.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 10, 2012)

spidermannotafuckgiven.jpg


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 10, 2012)

This is news to me.


----------



## Narayan (Apr 10, 2012)

i-i didn't see this coming.


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 10, 2012)

First Lompoc, then Sausage Head, then Tagzard, now Valwin?

Why the fuck does GBAtemp keep banning the most awesome trolls?


----------



## mameks (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 10, 2012)

...
wtf


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 10, 2012)

Alan John said:


> First Lompoc, then Sausage Head, then Tagzard, now Valwin?
> 
> Why the fuck does GBAtemp keep banning the most awesome trolls?



youre next bitch.


----------



## raulpica (Apr 10, 2012)

@[member='Alan John']

You're next

EDIT: DOUBLE NINJA COMBO SQUAD WITH GUILD


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 10, 2012)

raulpica said:


> @[member='Alan John']
> 
> You're next
> 
> EDIT: DOUBLE NINJA COMBO SQUAD WITH GUILD


He's taken precautions: http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/unban-valwin-tagzard-sausage-head-and-alan-john/signatures


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 10, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Alan John said:
> 
> 
> > First Lompoc, then Sausage Head, then Tagzard, now Valwin?
> ...


I'm not an awesome troll you idiot.

@[member='raulpica']
lolnope, I will be on this forum till its very death, and newcommers shall ask me about the good old times and think about me as a wise old man that witnessed around ~4 era's.


----------



## raulpica (Apr 10, 2012)

@[member='Alan John']

Y U NOT AWESOME TROLL ;O;


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 10, 2012)

Alan John said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Alan John said:
> ...


Valwin is gone, therefore the forums will die down slowly: His spice once fuelled GBAtemp as an internet community, but now that it is gone there is no drive for people to make posts.GBAtemp _will_ disband.​


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 10, 2012)

raulpica said:


> @[member='Alan John']
> 
> Y U NOT AWESOME TROLL ;O;


Sorry brah, your opinion doesn't count as a fact 
Only Guild's does.


----------



## raulpica (Apr 10, 2012)

Alan John said:


> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> > @[member='Alan John']
> ...


You're just a cyber bully


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 10, 2012)

I smell some bullshit. We'll see. EOF is known for its web of lies. Not rays of truth.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 10, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> I smell some bullshit. We'll see. EOF is known for its web of lies. Not rays of truth.





Oh really?


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 10, 2012)

This is supposedly real. I feel like I'm dreaming. I still feel like this is some sort of inside joke.

EDIT: WOW I'm really paranoid. I need some professional help. Suggestions?


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 10, 2012)

Alan John said:


> First Lompoc, then Sausage Head, then Tagzard, now Valwin?
> 
> Why the fuck does GBAtemp keep banning the most awesome trolls?


Looks like im next. 

In other news about Valwin


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 10, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Alan John said:
> 
> 
> > First Lompoc, then Sausage Head, then Tagzard, now Valwin?
> ...


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 10, 2012)

Alan John said:


> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> > Alan John said:
> ...


Spiderman thread? Lets just say that...


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 10, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Alan John said:
> 
> 
> > BortzANATOR said:
> ...


----------



## Veho (Apr 10, 2012)

What did he do? 
(This time.)


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## raulpica (Apr 10, 2012)

'60s SPIDEY THREAD? 

*AWESOME*


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 10, 2012)

Fredrica Bernkastel said:


> Valwin is gone, therefore the forums will die down slowly: His spice once fuelled GBAtemp as an internet community, but now that it is gone there is no drive for people to make posts.GBAtemp _will_ disband.​


Valwin was the proverbial spice that held the very fabric of this forum together. I fear for what will happen now that he is gone.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 10, 2012)

Fix'd.


----------



## raulpica (Apr 10, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Fix'd.


Keep em rolling


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 10, 2012)

soulx said:


> Fredrica Bernkastel said:
> 
> 
> > Valwin is gone, therefore the forums will die down slowly: His spice once fuelled GBAtemp as an internet community, but now that it is gone there is no drive for people to make posts.GBAtemp _will_ disband.​
> ...


----------



## raulpica (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## emigre (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## mameks (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## raulpica (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Hadrian (Apr 10, 2012)

Whoever edited the title missed the hyphen.


----------



## mameks (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## raulpica (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Hadrian (Apr 10, 2012)

Mwa ha ha ha abusing the report button works!


----------



## mameks (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Hadrian (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm doing it wrong


----------



## raulpica (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## B-Blue (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## heartgold (Apr 10, 2012)

Ban me please.


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 10, 2012)

heartgold said:


> Ban me please.


----------



## raulpica (Apr 10, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> EMPLOYEE OF THE YEAR
> (thats me in the pictures)


Awesome, here's another pic for you


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 10, 2012)

@*raulpica *This is the best thread ever.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## mthrnite (Apr 10, 2012)

soundtrack for thread
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5P8lrgBtcU[/youtube]


----------



## raulpica (Apr 10, 2012)

@[member='BortzANATOR']


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 10, 2012)

mthrnite said:


> soundtrack for thread


[yt]714-Ioa4XQw[/yt]


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 10, 2012)

raulpica said:


> @[member='BortzANATOR']


----------



## raulpica (Apr 10, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> > @[member='BortzANATOR']


----------



## Brian117 (Apr 10, 2012)

wtf


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 10, 2012)

raulpica said:


> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> > raulpica said:
> ...


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 10, 2012)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F7-TQdN40Dk[/youtube]


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 10, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


>



Did someone go 90's Spider-Man on us?


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 10, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Did someone go 90's Spider-Man on us?


Yush. I was waiting till someone notices.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 10, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> > Did someone go 90's Spider-Man on us?
> ...


Venom was a huge giveaway.

I challenge anyone to go 2012 Ultimate Spider-Man cartoon on us.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 10, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> I challenge anyone to go 2012 Ultimate Spider-Man cartoon on us.





raulpica said:


>







*I CHANGED MY MIND, LET'S*
*NOT, OKAY?*



Disclaimer, I totally didn't care that it was '90 spiderman, I just thought it was fitting.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 10, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> > I challenge anyone to go 2012 Ultimate Spider-Man cartoon on us.
> ...


Fail, that was the comic!


----------



## Gahars (Apr 10, 2012)

What is this I don't even


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 10, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Fail, that was the comic!


Damn, you're picky! Look into the comedic value! XD '60 and '10's meet!


----------



## Janthran (Apr 10, 2012)

failure


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 10, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> > Fail, that was the comic!
> ...


It's not even from '10s...it was from a 2005 comic.


----------



## raulpica (Apr 10, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Hadrian said:
> ...


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 10, 2012)

^sticky?


----------



## raulpica (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Hadrian (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## raulpica (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Hadrian (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## raulpica (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 11, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> It's not even from '10s...it was from a 2005 comic.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 11, 2012)

Night Everyone!


----------



## raulpica (Apr 11, 2012)

Night Haddy!


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 11, 2012)

This thread is now a petition to ban Guild! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Spoiler


----------



## 1234turtles (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm sorry but this is the one and only true spiderman thread.
http://gbatemp.net/topic/323027-gbatemps-official-spiderman-thread/


----------



## FireGrey (Apr 11, 2012)

p1ngpong said:


> This thread is now a petition to ban Guild!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## B-Blue (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Hadrian (Apr 11, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MxGtH-2duM


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 11, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Japanese Spiderman


I actually somewhat like the theme song. 

_*CHANGE LEOPARDON!*_


----------



## BrightNeko (Apr 11, 2012)

guess we should BBQ some zombies? =s


----------



## raulpica (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Hadrian (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## raulpica (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## BORTZ (Apr 12, 2012)

@*raulpica i was looking for this one yesterday as a response... *
*



*


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Apr 12, 2012)

raulpica said:


> @[member='Alan John']
> 
> You're next


He's always next, but then he isn't.


----------



## raulpica (Apr 12, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> > @[member='Alan John']
> ...


Because he isn't really


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 12, 2012)

*pauses for breath after laughing throughout the thread*


----------



## BrightNeko (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Apr 12, 2012)

raulpica said:


> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> > raulpica said:
> ...


Dammit, you got my hopes up and then you stomped on them


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 12, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> > @[member='Alan John']
> ...


Sop gets banned:
"You're next AlanJohn!"

Lompoc gets banned:
"You're next AlanJohn!"

Stevetry gets banned:
"You're next AlanJohn!"

Sausage Head gets banned:
"You're next AlanJohn!"

Tagzard gets banned:
"You're next Alan John!"

Valwin gets banned:
"You're next Anal John!"

Seriously, I'm fucking immortal.


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 12, 2012)

Alan John said:


> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> > raulpica said:
> ...


Yeah WTF all these trolls are getting banhammered







Spoiler



its a joke. Im glad @*Alan John *is here lol


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## mameks (Apr 12, 2012)

>appropriate


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## .Chris (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## raulpica (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## Santee (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 14, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> (thats me in the pictures)


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 14, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> > (thats me in the pictures)


EMPLOYEE OF THE YEAR BITCH


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Apr 15, 2012)

My Spiderman thread went better than this one.
Just sayin'


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 15, 2012)

I didnt want that to happen. I wanted prowley wowly to keep putting people in their places. Thats why i posted a picture of me chillin in a tree.


----------



## Dter ic (Apr 15, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> (thats me in the pictures)


----------



## Terminator02 (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## The Catboy (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## raulpica (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## Santee (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## B-Blue (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## Hadrian (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## raulpica (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## raulpica (Apr 22, 2012)

Thread, I WON'T LET YOU DIE!!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 22, 2012)

raulpica said:


> Thread, I WON'T LET YOU DIE!!



Sticky this bitch, we don't need the You Are Banned! game anyway.

If you do, this will be my reaction.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## raulpica (Apr 22, 2012)

Now 100% more web-sticky


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 22, 2012)

raulpica said:


> Now 100% more web-sticky


Sticky?


----------



## Santee (Apr 25, 2012)

For you arsonists.


----------



## Santee (Apr 27, 2012)

Double post?


----------



## Santee (May 6, 2012)

I refuse to abandon this thread.  Because


----------



## NeoSupaMario (May 7, 2012)




----------



## raulpica (May 7, 2012)




----------



## Hadrian (May 11, 2012)




----------



## Santee (May 11, 2012)




----------



## 1234turtles (May 12, 2012)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (May 12, 2012)

Why are all the spiderman pictures always about not giving a fuck?


----------



## 1234turtles (May 12, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> Why are all the spiderman pictures always about not giving a fuck?


because give a fuck memes are dabest


----------



## Hadrian (May 12, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> Why are all the spiderman pictures always about not giving a fuck?


That's untrue, more are about fucking.


----------



## The Catboy (May 14, 2012)




----------



## Hadrian (May 16, 2012)

They unstickied it.






That's to whoever unstickied it!

Sometimes I hate this forum...why does it hurt me so?


----------



## B-Blue (May 16, 2012)




----------



## Santee (May 18, 2012)




----------



## p1ngpong (May 18, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> They unstickied it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was me.

I beg you don't cry.


----------



## The Catboy (May 18, 2012)

p1ngpong said:


> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> > They unstickied it.
> ...


----------



## 1234turtles (May 18, 2012)

petition to ban p1ng for unsticking.


----------



## Hadrian (May 18, 2012)

p1ngpong said:


> It was me.



*Adds to enemies list*


----------



## B-Blue (May 18, 2012)

p1ngpong said:


> It was me.


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 19, 2012)

WILL NOT LET THIS DIE!


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 19, 2012)

to anyone keeping this alive


----------



## Santee (Jun 20, 2012)

AWWWW YEAAA THIS THREAD


----------



## 1234turtles (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## raulpica (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 21, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> WILL NOT LET THIS DIE!


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 23, 2012)

What happened?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## The Catboy (Jun 24, 2012)

Spoiler: Pictures


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 27, 2012)

Had me in tears


----------



## Paarish (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## BORTZ (Jun 29, 2012)

^ i laughed way to hard at that one.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## Paarish (Jun 30, 2012)

I REALLY don't want this thread to die


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 30, 2012)

Paarish said:


> I REALLY don't want this thread to die


Eventually people will run out of spiderman pics


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 30, 2012)

>google "spiderman thread"
>not even shopped


----------



## Santee (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## alidsl (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## Mantis41 (Jul 2, 2012)

Where it all began,


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 2, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Paarish said:
> 
> 
> > I REALLY don't want this thread to die
> ...


NEVER!! I WILL MAKE MY OWN AND THEY SHALL BE EVEN MORE UNFUNNY MWA HA HA HA!!


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jul 2, 2012)

Paarish said:


> I REALLY don't want this thread to die


What makes you think it will?


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 2, 2012)

Fuck, I'm still doing it wrong.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 2, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Fuck, I'm still doing it wrong.


I laughed.


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## alidsl (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Hadrian (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## Hadrian (Jul 5, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xqvBqfaQwE

Because Bortzy said so...oh yeah and this:


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 5, 2012)

I thank you 
Oh god its so funny.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## Paarish (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## Hadrian (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## raulpica (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 6, 2012)

raulpica said:


>


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## Paarish (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## BORTZ (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## Hadrian (Jul 10, 2012)

I had to make my own one as well.






Sorry.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 11, 2012)

HEY! Make your own all you want! I like yours.


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## raulpica (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## Hadrian (Jul 16, 2012)

raulpica said:


>


ARGH I JUST CAME HERE TO POST THAT!!


----------



## raulpica (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## Hadrian (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## raulpica (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## Paarish (Jul 16, 2012)

I honestly thought it would be long til we saw a repost 

Then again nearly everything in this thread is a repost ;p


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 17, 2012)

Spider-Man vs Goombas.


----------



## raulpica (Jul 20, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Spider-Man vs Goombas.


Same here. I thought I was the only one to think that


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## chavosaur (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## BORTZ (Jul 29, 2012)

Hey guys, just wanted to post this before i go straight to hell


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 30, 2012)

Ahem...moving on.


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 2, 2012)

[yt]37ySgZS9vvc[/yt]


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 5, 2012)

BUMP.

Also rather NSFW below:



Spoiler


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Aug 5, 2012)

OK this thread is over


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 5, 2012)

EDIT:

Hello Scavenger, so you searched scabies and came here?

You need to try harder, look at all of the clue.

By that way that pic below is hot tits!



Luigi2012SM64DS said:


> OK this thread is over


FUCK YOU, THIS WILL NEVER BE OVER!






Spider-Stickman - Still a better concept than Marvel Apes.


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Aug 5, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Luigi2012SM64DS said:
> 
> 
> > OK this thread is over
> ...


cool boobs.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 5, 2012)

I also do scene requests.


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## NeoSupaMario (Aug 7, 2012)

Just for a change... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 7, 2012)

NeoSupaMario said:


> Just for a change...


----------



## Gahars (Aug 7, 2012)

NeoSupaMario said:


> Just for a change...



Was that Jerry's dickhole nephew? Because seriously, he was the worst.


----------



## Santee (Aug 12, 2012)

You thought is thread was dead didn't you.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## BORTZ (Aug 12, 2012)

^Holy crap yes.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 12, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> ^Holy crap yes.


If they go the comics route and kill her off in the film...they should get her to play Mary Jane. I'm not into skinny chicks but man when this girl is a redhead...

*GODFUCKENDAYUM!*


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 12, 2012)

Just remembered this after seeing a Spiderman: Turn Off the Dark commercial.



No it's not friend or foe.


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 13, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> > ^Holy crap yes.
> ...


I wish i could like this more than once.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

Red head yes.
Blonde meh... 
I'm not a blonde person


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 13, 2012)

I will bump this thread till I die.


----------



## broitsak (Aug 14, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> *till I die*.


 Mwahahaha!


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 14, 2012)

Nxenz said:


> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> > *till I die*.
> ...


...i dont get it.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 14, 2012)

Nxenz said:


> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> > *till I die*.
> ...



how do i punchline


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## broitsak (Aug 14, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Nxenz said:
> 
> 
> > BortzANATOR said:
> ...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 14, 2012)

Nxenz said:


> It means im going to kill u lol!



how do i punchline again


----------



## broitsak (Aug 14, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Nxenz said:
> 
> 
> > It means im going to kill u lol!
> ...


God knows lol.


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 14, 2012)

Nxenz said:


> It means im going to kill u lol!


Are you a retard?


----------



## broitsak (Aug 14, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Nxenz said:
> 
> 
> > It means im going to kill u lol!
> ...


I dont see what i did wrong.


----------



## mameks (Aug 14, 2012)

Nxenz said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Nxenz said:
> ...


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 14, 2012)

I know it's shit but what the hell...just an excuse to post a screen.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 14, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QeKweStZh8M


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## Hadrian (Aug 31, 2012)

I was bored and needed this thread to not die.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Aug 31, 2012)

Artist I am.


----------



## raulpica (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## chavosaur (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## raulpica (Sep 10, 2012)

Man, it looks like Peter is still in Primary school!


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 10, 2012)

So i guess the OP is invalid


----------



## Flame (Sep 10, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> So i guess the OP is invalid



The OP is always invalid.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 10, 2012)

This thread is useless now. I am going set it on fire!


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> So i guess the OP is *a *invalid


Fixed it for you.

OP could also stand for Original Poster.

*cough*


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 10, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > So i guess the OP is *a *invalid
> ...


an


----------



## _V1qY (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2012)

_V1qY said:


> -snip-


http://gbatemp.net/topic/332428-batman-thread

Wasn't as popular, the Bats ain't as funny.


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## Hadrian (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## BORTZ (Sep 13, 2012)

Those are web dildos.


----------



## pistone (Sep 13, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Paarish said:
> ...


iv seen enough hentai to know here this is going ..............


----------



## pistone (Sep 13, 2012)

and in the end


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 14, 2012)

PS3HASNOGAMES


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## Hadrian (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## BORTZ (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## pistone (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## BORTZ (Sep 21, 2012)

This thread will never die.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 27, 2012)

Fuck you Gubbatemp


----------



## Brian117 (Sep 27, 2012)

Ass.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## Hadrian (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## pistone (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## Hadrian (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## raulpica (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## BORTZ (Oct 10, 2012)

I updated my Ava/sig. Obviously this post wont be relevant forever, but it is now!


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## Hadrian (Oct 13, 2012)




----------



## pistone (Oct 13, 2012)




----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 13, 2012)




----------



## pistone (Oct 13, 2012)




----------



## The Catboy (Oct 13, 2012)




----------



## pistone (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## KingVamp (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## BORTZ (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## BORTZ (Oct 17, 2012)

Bump till I die.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## BORTZ (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## Hadrian (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## Eerpow (Oct 18, 2012)

We need the real cartoon in here too, It's already hilarious as it is.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oB6zEyYV3UU
Just watch 6:50 onwards 


Love this thread!


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 18, 2012)

And for no reason my daughter pretending to be Spider-Man


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 18, 2012)

"They said I could be anything. So I became Hadrian's daughter."

I COMBINED YOUR TWO IMAGES OMIGOD.


----------



## Janthran (Oct 19, 2012)

I guess this party is over now


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 19, 2012)

Not even close


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## BORTZ (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## Hadrian (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## BORTZ (Oct 19, 2012)

Beat me to it haha


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 19, 2012)

I only posted it for that one reason.

'Cos I'm a smeghead.


----------



## raulpica (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## BORTZ (Oct 29, 2012)

Celebratory bump <3


----------



## Gahars (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## Hadrian (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## Hadrian (Oct 30, 2012)

...because I know someone will probably remove it from the first place I posted it 

http://gbatemp.net/threads/why-do-people-mis-pronounce-names-of-systems.336640/page-2#post-4438259


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 30, 2012)

That Spiderman was desperately needed, thank you so much, Hadrian.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 30, 2012)

If there ever was a "Hadrian Gold" thread...that would be in it.

*coughsomeonemakeittostrokemyegocoughyoumayneedtomakeupeverythingyouselfbecause thereisnogoldcough*


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## Gahars (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## Hadrian (Nov 3, 2012)

I feel like starting up a Kickstarter so I can make a parody video game staring 60's Spider-Man.  I could call it Spider-Meme and it would pretty much be like Spider-Man 2: The Game only instead of saving people, you'd have to pose for various meme shots, commit sexual harassment and just generally be badass.


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## Hadrian (Nov 3, 2012)

But but but I liked this film....yeah I thought the same shit...but I liked it.

Also I'd do Kirsten Dunst so fuck you.


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 6, 2012)




----------



## Hadrian (Nov 10, 2012)

^ Has that one been done?


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## Hadrian (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## BORTZ (Nov 15, 2012)




----------



## Gahars (Nov 15, 2012)




----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 22, 2012)

We call this "Spiderlingus"


----------



## emigre (Nov 22, 2012)

No, its "spiderrimming," Spidy is clearly licking his arse out.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 22, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 25, 2012)




----------



## BORTZ (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## Hadrian (Dec 3, 2012)

Not safe for work or for ten year olds like soulx. 



Spoiler









/spoiler


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## BORTZ (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## BORTZ (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## Hadrian (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## Gahars (Dec 22, 2012)

Fun fact, Tobey Maguire's dancing in Spider-Man 3 was a faithful representation of the character's rich legacy.


----------



## Sop (Dec 22, 2012)

spidermen are fer beebees


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 31, 2012)

Ugghh Sop killed this thread. Spider man revives it.
IT'S YOUR FRIENDLY NEIGHBOURHOOD SPIDER MAN!


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 1, 2013)

It's ok, it's ok, I'm here:


----------



## Gahars (Jan 2, 2013)

Spider-Man gets hip with the kids and their newfangled instagrams, tumblrs, and assorted doo-hickeys.



Spoiler


----------



## Veho (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## BORTZ (Jan 7, 2013)

This thread will never die


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 7, 2013)

Where's stan lee?


----------



## Gahars (Jan 7, 2013)

Jiehfeng said:


> Where's stan lee?


 
Nobody can _stand_ Lee.


----------



## Paarish (Jan 7, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Nobody can _stand_ Lee.


----------



## Veho (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 8, 2013)

Ahh when the laser man shot him.
Good times


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## nukeboy95 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Feb 17, 2013)




----------



## Hadrian (Feb 17, 2013)




----------



## Hadrian (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## Gahars (Feb 20, 2013)

Looks like Spider-Man's going through his Madonna phase.


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 20, 2013)

This thread is the only thread i need.


----------



## Coltonamore (Feb 20, 2013)

Hadrian said:


>


I think I saw this on iFunny the other day.


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 20, 2013)

There'll be a Spider-Man thread on the front page next week. I'll make sure of it.


----------



## Veho (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## Paarish (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## Hadrian (Feb 27, 2013)

Have these been posted yet?


----------



## nukeboy95 (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## chavosaur (Feb 28, 2013)

Ive always thought of Kirsten Dunst as a Beautiful woman.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 28, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> Ive always thought of Kirsten Dunst as a Beautiful woman.


Smashing.


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## Hadrian (Mar 3, 2013)




----------



## Dartz150 (Mar 3, 2013)




----------



## Gahars (Mar 4, 2013)

Is this thread awesome?







_Temp tested, Spider-Man approved._


----------



## Dartz150 (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## Dartz150 (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## chavosaur (Mar 6, 2013)

Peter's on the run.


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## BORTZ (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Gahars (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## nukeboy95 (Mar 12, 2013)




----------



## Gahars (Mar 16, 2013)

A Spider-Man's got needs.


----------



## DiabloStorm (Mar 20, 2013)

Gahars said:


> A Spider-Man's got needs.


Tss Tss Tss


----------



## BrightNeko (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## Hadrian (Mar 24, 2013)

A jerk kills Bruce Wayne's family, he becomes Batman to try and stop others feeling his pain.
A jerk squashes this girls Easter Basket, she becomes a jerk so others feel her pain.
Douchbag villains.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 25, 2013)

Spider-Man's also no fan of the album.


----------



## Veho (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## Dartz150 (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## nukeboy95 (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Apr 16, 2013)

(That's not water.)


----------



## Flame (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Apr 25, 2013)




----------



## nukeboy95 (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## nukeboy95 (Apr 26, 2013)

Veho said:


>


 i am scared for life


----------



## Gahars (May 14, 2013)

Haters gonna hate.






Brought to you from the set of The Amazing Spider-Man 2.


----------



## BORTZ (May 17, 2013)

Im pushing for a new spiderman emote


----------



## Veho (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Flame (May 27, 2013)




----------



## BORTZ (May 30, 2013)

Flame said:


>


 
I think I just found my new sig


----------



## Veho (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## Dartz150 (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## Gahars (Jun 9, 2013)

Spider-Man? More like Ruse-Man!


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jun 22, 2013)




----------



## Silverthorn (Jun 22, 2013)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## BORTZ (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Gahars (Jul 1, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> *snip*


 

Is it awkward fighting Magneto? I don't know about you guys, but I'd feel really weird about punching a holocaust survivor.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 2, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Is it awkward fighting Magneto? I don't know about you guys, but I'd feel really weird about punching a holocaust survivor.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 2, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> snip


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 4, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## BORTZ (Jul 16, 2013)

A prison no spider can be free of


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 16, 2013)

I forgot about this thread.


----------



## Dartz150 (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Jul 26, 2013)

Once you see it...


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 29, 2013)

Veho thats a penis.


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## Hadrian (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## Gahars (Aug 19, 2013)

"I web."


----------



## pistone (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Aug 22, 2013)

Now a flash thread?


----------



## Gahars (Aug 23, 2013)

No love for Kaine? A crying shame.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 25, 2013)

This has Spiderman I promise


Spoiler


----------



## Veho (Aug 28, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> This has Spiderman I promise
> 
> *pr0n*


Oh well if _that_ counts as a Spiderman pic... 



Spoiler: NSFW







And I'm just sitting here, motorboating.​


----------



## Veho (Aug 31, 2013)




----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 1, 2013)

Veho said:


> Oh well if _that_ counts as a Spiderman pic...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Veho (Sep 4, 2013)

The situation is grave. And also nuts.


----------



## Veho (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## Gahars (Sep 5, 2013)

Spider-Man, get out of there! You don't belong with those muties!


----------



## mucus (Sep 5, 2013)

so hilarious it should be included twice


----------



## Gahars (Sep 5, 2013)

Wesley Willis: Spider-Man's greatest foe.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Sep 16, 2013)

Still needs a caption, but has potential, methinks.


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Dartz150 (Oct 28, 2013)

Veho said:


> Still needs a caption, but has potential, methinks.
> 
> *snip*


----------



## Gahars (Nov 6, 2013)

Everything's Spider-Man and nothing hurts.


----------



## Veho (Nov 12, 2013)

"LOL no fucking way."


----------



## Gahars (Nov 15, 2013)

Spider-Man really let himself go... and forget his sports bra.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Gahars (Nov 22, 2013)

Marvel used to publish What If? stories revolving around their characters. Some were interesting, some were outright outlandish, and some were just plain amazing.

This falls into the last category.



Spoiler


----------



## Veho (Nov 23, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Marvel used to publish What If?



There's even a toy line out, but I'm not sure it's official.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 3, 2013)

So, it looks like we know what the Green Goblin's going to look like for The Amazing Spider-Man 2.



Spoiler










 
Look familiar?



Spoiler









It's Clone Saga time!


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 3, 2013)

So I had the pleasure of seeing the new Thor movie a few weeks ago, and afterwards, I was curious to do soem research about just how strong an Asguardian really is. My real question was if a human could kill Thor or whatever. Comic book nerds and writiers alike explain that most Asguardians are basically bulletproof against smaller weapons and only take minimal damage from larger guns. etc etc

Eventually at the end of the day, the said Thor is pretty comparable to Spiderman. wat


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 3, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> So I had the pleasure of seeing the new Thor movie a few weeks ago, and afterwards, I was curious to do soem research about just how strong an Asguardian really is. My real question was if a human could kill Thor or whatever. Comic book nerds and writiers alike explain that most Asguardians are basically bulletproof against smaller weapons and only take minimal damage from larger guns. etc etc
> 
> Eventually at the end of the day, the said Thor is pretty comparable to Spiderman. wat


 
BortzANATOR? More like ThorANATOR.  :thor:


----------



## Gahars (Dec 3, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> So I had the pleasure of seeing the new Thor movie a few weeks ago, and afterwards, I was curious to do soem research about just how strong an Asguardian really is. My real question was if a human could kill Thor or whatever. Comic book nerds and writiers alike explain that most Asguardians are basically bulletproof against smaller weapons and only take minimal damage from larger guns. etc etc
> 
> Eventually at the end of the day, the said Thor is pretty comparable to Spiderman. wat


 

Spider-Man isn't bulletproof, though.



Spoiler



Source: Ultimate Spider-Man ;_;


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 3, 2013)

Lol no you are correct hahah


----------



## Flame (Dec 3, 2013)

the only superhero which can die from a bullet is superman, unless the bullet is made from kryptonite than it will make him better.


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 5, 2013)

Fuck the haters, I reckon this'll be fun.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 9, 2013)

He's gonna take you for a ride.


----------



## Veho (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 11, 2013)

Veho said:


>


 

That would match while playing Get Lucky. Or if that's the main point in this gif


----------



## Gahars (Dec 11, 2013)

Spoiler: Not safe for... well, many things


----------



## Veho (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 17, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Spoiler: Not safe for... well, many things


 

What the fuck did I just read


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 17, 2013)

Veho said:


>


 

I'm surprised he can see...


----------



## Gahars (Dec 17, 2013)

Veho said:


> *snip*


 

Hey, how does Peter Parker pay for his groceries?



Spoiler



With his spider cents.


----------



## Veho (Dec 17, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Hey, how does Peter Parker pay for his groceries?


He doesn't, he's too poor  ;O;


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 18, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Hey, how does Peter Parker pay for his groceries?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Spoiler



With his spider cents, via the web.


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Dec 22, 2013)

On the web, heh heh. 




Wait a minute. That girl doesn't have red hair. Or blonde hair. Or white hair. Spiderman, you dog. 
Is that even his house? 
After reading through this thread, would it surprise anyone if Spiderman just snuck into a random house and crawled into someone's bed?


----------



## Gahars (Dec 22, 2013)

Veho said:


> On the web, heh heh.


 

SURF THE WEB! SURF THE WEB!



Veho said:


> Wait a minute. That girl doesn't have red hair. Or blonde hair. Or white hair. Spiderman, you dog.
> Is that even his house?
> After reading through this thread, would it surprise anyone if Spiderman just snuck into a random house and crawled into someone's bed?


 



Spoiler: Here comes the Spider-Man


----------



## Gahars (Dec 23, 2013)

Also...








Spoiler



Look out the window.


----------



## pistone (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## Flame (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## Gahars (Dec 30, 2013)

Flame said:


>


 

TheDeathOfGwenStacy.gif


----------



## Flame (Dec 30, 2013)

Gahars said:


> TheDeathOfGwenStacy.gif


 
Gwen Stacy dies?......



Spoiler tags please. what next The Cake… Is A Lie?!


----------



## Gahars (Dec 30, 2013)

Flame said:


> Gwen Stacy dies?......
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler tags please. what next The Cake… Is A Lie?!


 


Spoiler: Spider-Man: Cashin' checks, snappin' necks.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## Gahars (Jan 15, 2014)

J. Jonah Jameson was right! Spider-Man is a menace!


----------



## Gahars (Jan 18, 2014)

Also...



Spoiler: Spider-Man gets too enthusiastic about his patriotism


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## Gahars (Jan 24, 2014)

Spoiler: We can't stop here, this is Spider country!










 
And somewhat related...



Spoiler









They're right - he finishes them!


----------



## Veho (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## BMinkie (Jan 26, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Feb 6, 2014)

And I'm just sitting here, educating.


----------



## pistone (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## Kalker3 (Feb 7, 2014)

pistone said:


>


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 27, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Mar 3, 2014)

Can't be arsed to check if this has been posted yet.


----------



## Kalker3 (Mar 3, 2014)

Veho said:


> Can't be arsed to check if this has been posted yet.



That reminds me of a Buzz Lightyear pic I saw one day.


----------



## Veho (Mar 3, 2014)

It ain't gonna suck itself, you know.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Mar 3, 2014)

Through the spacesuit... Wow...


----------



## Gahars (Mar 3, 2014)

The Night Gwen Stacy Died.gif



Spoiler


----------



## Veho (Mar 3, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Spoiler


I took it, and I threw it on the _ground_!


----------



## Kalker3 (Mar 3, 2014)

Veho said:


> I took it, and I threw it on the _ground_!


 

Don't waste food!


----------



## Veho (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## Kalker3 (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Mar 17, 2014)

OH GOD NO! ;A;


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## AsPika2219 (Mar 19, 2014)

Is show time!


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Mar 24, 2014)

Swag by wearing a helmet? o.o
I must learn from Mr. Spiderman.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## CompassNorth (Mar 30, 2014)

Anyone read the spiderman comic where


Spoiler



he accidentally kills mary jane with his radioactive sperm?


----------



## Gahars (Mar 30, 2014)

CompassNorth said:


> Anyone read the spiderman comic where
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 

It's called Spider-Man: Reign, and it was basically Marvel's attempt to make The Dark Knight Returns but with Spider-Man. It sucked, but then, so does The Dark Knight Returns, so I can't fault them for their commitment to consistency.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Mar 31, 2014)

the fck? you nuiggas is crasy


----------



## Kalker3 (Mar 31, 2014)

Subtle Demise said:


> the fck? you nuiggas is crasy


----------



## Subtle Demise (Mar 31, 2014)

you fagz nevwer dra nk a ber before


----------



## Kalker3 (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## BORTZ (Apr 3, 2014)




----------



## AsPika2219 (Apr 5, 2014)




----------



## AsPika2219 (Apr 6, 2014)

Poor Spiderman....


----------



## Gahars (Apr 6, 2014)

AsPika2219 said:


> Poor Spiderman....
> 
> *snip*


 

Spider-Man faces off against his deadliest foe... Thin Privilege!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Gahars (Apr 14, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> *snip*


 

That's not Spider-Man. That's SUPAIDAMAN.



Big difference.

And, of course, who could forget Italy's interpretation?


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 18, 2014)

We need to get Bortz one of these.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Apr 18, 2014)

IS THAT THE *insert complex name with 3000 after it*?!


----------



## Kalker3 (Apr 18, 2014)

Jiehfeng said:


> IS THAT THE *insert complex name with 3000 after it*?!


 
Correct, that's the spiderwebinator 3000!



Spoiler


----------



## Veho (Apr 18, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> We need to get Bortz one of these.


No, it would just end in tragedy when he absent-mindedly goes to scratch his balls.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## AsPika2219 (Apr 24, 2014)

Spider-Man can transform likes Transformers?


----------



## Gahars (Apr 24, 2014)

>This will never be canon.


----------



## Veho (May 10, 2014)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (May 13, 2014)




----------



## Veho (May 16, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Jun 2, 2014)

Based on a true story.


----------



## Kalker3 (Jun 2, 2014)

Shit. I just noticed this was posted right above me.


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 2, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> We need to get Bortz one of these.


 
Oh i REALLY need that oh man


----------



## Veho (Jun 2, 2014)

BortzANATOR said:


> Oh i REALLY need that oh man


No, Bortz. No.


----------



## Veho (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 10, 2014)

Veho said:


> *snip*


 

It's his brand new web shooter!


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jun 19, 2014)

Spider-Man becomes mayor of Sim City games!


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## AsPika2219 (Aug 5, 2014)

My I clean your window please?


----------



## Veho (Aug 8, 2014)

A Spiderman kite. Holding on to his huge pink penis.


----------



## Qtis (Sep 17, 2014)

This just in!


----------



## Veho (Sep 17, 2014)

Bortz said:


>


----------



## Veho (Sep 19, 2014)

Spoiler


----------



## Veho (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## BORTZ (Oct 23, 2014)

Veho said:


>


That was back before I could control myself


----------



## Veho (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Nov 7, 2014)

Dammit, Bortz   






http://comicsalliance.com/spider-man-statue-south-korea-gigantic-boner-eunsuk-yoo/


----------



## zeello (Nov 7, 2014)

that article writer sure had fun with that one


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 8, 2014)

Bortz dressing smart-casual for tha ladies!


----------



## Veho (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## BORTZ (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## AsPika2219 (Dec 19, 2014)

More Spider-Man thread action!


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 19, 2014)

AsPika2219 said:


> More Spider-Man thread action!


 
"KISS MY FOOT!"


----------



## Veho (Dec 26, 2014)

"Repel's effect wore off"


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 6, 2015)

It's a Bortz fantasy.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 6, 2015)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> It's a Bortz fantasy.


 
Damn I dont even care if they are ugly


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 7, 2015)

Also a Bortz fantasy.


----------



## Veho (Jan 8, 2015)

Is that a parody of Manara's Spider Woman?


----------



## Veho (Jan 9, 2015)

Bortz looks a little down, anyone care to blow him? 






..._up!_ Blow him _up_. Yes.


----------



## Veho (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## Gahars (Jan 10, 2015)

Veho said:


> Bortz looks a little down, anyone care to blow him?
> 
> *snip*
> 
> ..._up!_ Blow him _up_. Yes.


 

We call that "Peter's Porker."


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jan 13, 2015)

Spider-man.... Transform!


----------



## Veho (Jan 14, 2015)

AsPika2219 said:


>


Would that be a spyder?


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jan 16, 2015)

Spider-Man and Kit Kat at police line


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jan 16, 2015)

Spider-Man meet Rapunzel


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 12, 2015)

When I get bored at work...I draw Spidey pics...


----------



## raulpica (Mar 5, 2015)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> It's a Bortz fantasy.


 


Bortz said:


> Damn I dont even care if they are ugly


 
but... their costumes are completely wrong don't you have at least some self-respect


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 9, 2015)

raulpica said:


> but... their costumes are completely wrong don't you have at least some self-respect


What is this "self respect" you talk of?


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 9, 2015)

Everyone is busy working






And I'm sat here playing Shitty Atari Spidey games.


----------



## Veho (Mar 10, 2015)

raulpica said:


> but... their costumes are completely wrong don't you have at least some self-respect


Self respect and fapping don't have a large area of overlap. 


And now... 





Hint: Superman.


----------



## Veho (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 2, 2015)

Veho said:


>


 
What is this, Bortz after a Dragon Quest release in the US? 

kekek


----------



## Veho (Apr 2, 2015)

They should organize a threesome. 











A _tree_some


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 3, 2015)

Veho said:


> They should organize a threesome.


 
So... just how does one go about having intercourse with the arbor variety???


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## BORTZ (May 8, 2015)




----------



## AsPika2219 (May 11, 2015)




----------



## ComeTurismO (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Digital.One.Entity (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 12, 2015)




----------



## AsPika2219 (May 23, 2015)

Nice job spidy!


----------



## nxwing (May 23, 2015)

AsPika2219 said:


> Nice job spidy!


And I'm just sitting here...


----------



## BORTZ (May 24, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> And I'm just sitting here...


Don't get any ideas. Both of my wrists are broken.


----------



## Veho (May 24, 2015)

Bortz said:


> Don't get any ideas. Both of my wrists are broken.


From excessive fapping?


----------



## nxwing (May 24, 2015)

Bortz said:


> Don't get any ideas. Both of my wrists are broken.


You can always use your web...


----------



## nxwing (May 26, 2015)

Tough life Bortz?


----------



## Margen67 (May 26, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> Tough life Bortz?


i think he tried to stop the trash cans from bickering


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jun 2, 2015)

Poor Spider-Man.....


----------



## Veho (Jun 14, 2015)

Canadian Spiderman


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jun 15, 2015)

Veho said:


> Canadian Spiderman



Spider-Man mouse






Spider-Man keyboard






Spider-Man monitor






Spider-Man 3DS skin






Bortz will love it!


----------



## Veho (Jun 16, 2015)

AsPika2219 said:


> Spider-Man keyboard


BRB, playing with the right Ctrl key


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## AsPika2219 (Jul 2, 2015)

Spider-Man have Pokeball inside!





Spider-Man was too fat, just likes Snorlax!





Spider-Man playing Pokemon games!


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## The Catboy (Aug 6, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Aug 6, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> View attachment 22661


Well, he_ is_ Batman after all:


----------



## Veho (Aug 6, 2015)

Spiderman Vs Ant-Man: 






Fight of the century  ;O;


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Nov 15, 2015)

"O hai what's going on in here... wtf?"


----------



## Subtle Demise (Nov 16, 2015)

Veho said:


> Canadian Spiderman


'ey buddeh


----------



## Veho (Nov 20, 2015)

He didn't need to break the window to open it, he only did it because he's a dick.


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 20, 2015)

God those gifs look so good.

Actually some of those would be great to close threads with. Might be stealing some of these.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 25, 2015)

Veho said:


> Canadian Spiderman


I'm not quite sure what makes him Canadian.


----------



## Veho (Nov 26, 2015)

ProtoKun7 said:


> I'm not quite sure what makes him Canadian.


It's a reference to South Park.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Nov 26, 2015)

Jedi Spider-Man!


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## Games&Stuff (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## BORTZ (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Mar 31, 2016)

"Spidey, this is an intervention. We are your friends and we worry about you. "






"We think you masturbate too much."


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Hadrian (Aug 24, 2016)

Dressing as spidey soon at work.
Obvious pics coming soon.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 24, 2016)

Hadrian said:


> Dressing as spidey soon at work.
> Obvious pics coming soon.


If you have a desk, make use of it.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 24, 2016)

Ah, feels great to see this thread back alive..


----------



## AsPika2219 (Sep 18, 2016)

Spiderman Burger.... so sticky!


----------



## raulpica (Nov 14, 2016)

Hadrian said:


> Dressing as spidey soon at work.
> Obvious pics coming soon.


We're still waiting 

Let's revive the thread in the meantime


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 14, 2016)

this thread keep being bumped as far as i can see


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 14, 2016)

Noctosphere said:


> this thread keep being bumped as far as i can see


And you have a problem with that?


----------



## AsPika2219 (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## raulpica (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## BORTZ (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## endoverend (Nov 18, 2016)

I fully acknowledge that 90% of spiderman memes are shitty reposts but something about his facial expression (or lack thereof) just gets me every fucking time.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Nov 18, 2016)

Mona Spider Lisa


----------



## Subtle Demise (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 23, 2016)

Subtle Demise said:


>



What part of him thought that was a good idea?


----------



## AsPika2219 (Nov 30, 2016)

Introducing! Nasi Lemak SpiderMan! 






So very delicious!  Located in Kota Bharu, Kelantan.


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Dec 1, 2016)

The 1960's Spiderman plays on tv for a month or two now. It simply restarted to play, for whatever reason during the night. It's oddly satisfying to watch. Also, I can't unsee memes when I see funny scenes.


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## kudofan (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## AsPika2219 (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## BORTZ (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## Trinigabe64 (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 26, 2017)

Trinigabe64 said:


>


gratz for your 0th thread


----------



## Veho (May 23, 2017)




----------



## smileyhead (May 23, 2017)

Veho said:


>


Yes-yes, please revive this thread!


----------



## ScienceBETCH (Jun 27, 2017)

i am starting to like eof now
wait i mean eos (edge of spiderman)


----------



## APartOfMe (Jun 27, 2017)

we can't let this die can we?


----------



## ScienceBETCH (Jun 27, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> we can't let this die can we?


alright i take my word back


----------



## Veho (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## APartOfMe (Dec 12, 2017)

Veho said:


>


wew the necrobump


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 12, 2017)

Veho said:


>


you tell us not to necrobump, so why do you?
if youre not punished, its abuse of power


----------



## drenal (Dec 12, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> you tell us not to necrobump, so why do you?
> if youre not punished, its abuse of power


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 12, 2017)

drenal said:


> View attachment 108159


K


----------



## drenal (Dec 12, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> K


K


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 12, 2017)

drenal said:


> K


K


----------



## drenal (Dec 12, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> K


K


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 12, 2017)

drenal said:


> K


K


----------



## drenal (Dec 12, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> K


K

how long are we gonna keep this up?


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 12, 2017)

drenal said:


> K
> 
> how long are we gonna keep this up?


K why not until one of us gets to sleep?


----------



## drenal (Dec 12, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> K why not until one of us gets to sleep?


k I'm going to sleep then


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 12, 2017)

drenal said:


> k I'm going to sleep then


K bye


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 12, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> you tell us not to necrobump, so why do you?
> if youre not punished, its abuse of power


----------



## kudofan (Dec 12, 2017)

Am I doing it right, guys?


----------



## APartOfMe (Dec 12, 2017)

kudofan said:


> Am I doing it right, guys?



No


----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## MeowMeowMeow (Dec 13, 2017)

sup


----------



## Veho (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 17, 2017)

Veho said:


>


best spiderman thread ever


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## MeowMeowMeow (Jan 30, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


>


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 6, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Mar 6, 2018)

BORTZ said:


> View attachment 116701


We shall _never_ let this thread die!


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 6, 2018)

BORTZ said:


> View attachment 116701


Captain America: Civil War


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 18, 2018)

I found a great Spider-Man dump!

https://imgur.com/gallery/4Pn7t


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 18, 2018)

Can someone explain what is going on in this thread?


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 18, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Can someone explain what is going on in this thread?


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 18, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


>


I was about to reply that the image didn't show but then I hit reply and got the image. Thanks I get it now


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 18, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Can someone explain what is going on in this thread?


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 18, 2018)

smileyhead said:


>


Why??


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 18, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Why??


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 18, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 18, 2018)




----------



## rileysrjay (Mar 18, 2018)




----------



## kudofan (Mar 18, 2018)




----------



## APartOfMe (Mar 18, 2018)




----------



## drenal (Mar 18, 2018)




----------



## kudofan (Mar 18, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## BORTZ (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 22, 2018)

heartgold said:


> Ban me please.


still want to be banned? 6 years later?


----------



## x65943 (Mar 22, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> still want to be banned? 6 years later?


ban urself


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 22, 2018)

x65943 said:


> ban urself


^^


----------



## kudofan (Mar 22, 2018)

BORTZ said:


> View attachment 118287


The first picture is of a frog and the second picture a lizard...


----------



## Veho (May 9, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (May 9, 2018)

Veho said:


>


a month and half necrobump
you should be ashamed of yourself...


----------



## smileyhead (May 9, 2018)

Veho said:


>


Chinese Spider-Man?


----------



## Veho (May 9, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> a month and half necrobump
> you should be ashamed of yourself...


----------



## Veho (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## The Catboy (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Sep 21, 2018)

And now animated:


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 21, 2018)

Veho said:


> And now animated:


I've never once seen an image that I both do and don't want context for, until this very moment.


----------



## Veho (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## grey72 (Oct 1, 2018)

Former staff is best staff


----------



## Veho (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## SG854 (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## Hadrian (Oct 20, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Nov 1, 2018)

Now a Spoderman thread.


----------



## Veho (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## smileyhead (Jan 21, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 155736


Where's the dislike button


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## BORTZ (Jan 21, 2019)

Dionicio3 said:


> View attachment 155737


I..I don't feel so good, Tony..."


----------



## Veho (Jan 22, 2019)

BORTZ said:


> I..I don't feel so good, Tony..."


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 22, 2019)

Never forget


----------



## Veho (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## ComeTurismO (Apr 5, 2019)

Ah damn, this thread brings back too much memories.


----------



## Veho (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## smileyhead (Jun 28, 2019)

Veho said:


>


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Jul 6, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Oct 25, 2019)

SPIDRE-NMA. 
Spider enema.


----------



## FarisMarie (Oct 25, 2019)

Remember kids!


----------



## Mike9090 (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## drenal (Oct 29, 2019)

spodermin


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 29, 2019)

thwip thwip


----------



## Veho (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 5, 2019)

Veho said:


>



What in the cinnamon toast fuck is this


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 5, 2019)

Veho said:


>


I dread to think what he shoots outta that thing lol defo not spider webs


----------



## James_ (Dec 7, 2019)

Veho said:


>


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 24, 2019)

Gee whiz Japanese spiderman sure is different


----------



## James_ (Dec 24, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> Gee whiz Japanese spiderman sure is different



Ah yes, the classic.

"Who are you?!"
"An emissary from hell. Spiderman!"


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 29, 2020)

Bimp


----------



## Veho (Mar 29, 2020)

Hadrian said:


> Bimp


Holy shit it's *drian


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 30, 2020)

Hadrian said:


> Bimp


The King has returned!


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 30, 2020)

Hi.
Back?
My front aint bad either...


----------



## zeello (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 1, 2020)

Oh heck Hadrian lives


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Apr 3, 2020)

Wtf is this thread?
First it's argument about some banned guy and then it's a thread with Spiderman memes like what the fuck.


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 3, 2020)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> Wtf is this thread?
> First it's argument about some banned guy and then it's a thread with Spiderman memes like what the fuck.


It's a Spider-Man thread, obviously.


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Apr 3, 2020)

smileyhead said:


> It's a Spider-Man thread, obviously.



I prefer arguments about banned members.


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 3, 2020)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> I prefer arguments about banned members.


Well I prefer Spiderman memes and I won.


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Apr 3, 2020)

BORTZ said:


> Well I prefer Spiderman memes and I won.



Where is the dislike button?


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 3, 2020)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> Where is the dislike button?


Patreon users only


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 3, 2020)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> Where is the dislike button?


It's not implemented nor will it ever be to encourage discussion.
I still stand by my suggestion of adding a dislike button to posts that ask for one only.


----------



## James_ (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## BORTZ (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 14, 2020)

BORTZ said:


>



God damn it Bortz, now I have to watch the Tobey Maguire trilogy again


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 14, 2020)

The


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Sep 8, 2020)

/kill @s


----------



## Veho (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 24, 2020)

Veho said:


>


SPIDER-MAN NO


----------



## zeello (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## slaphappygamer (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## BORTZ (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## slaphappygamer (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Dec 29, 2020)

https://www.cbr.com/spider-man-cataclysmic-climax-context/


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 30, 2020)

AlanJohn said:


> I'm not an awesome troll you idiot.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Dec 30, 2020)

spiderman moment


----------



## Veho (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## slaphappygamer (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Hadrian (Feb 21, 2021)

Whats with all these fucking adverts?


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 21, 2021)

@Hadrian


----------



## Veho (Feb 21, 2021)

He is risen


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 21, 2021)

Ihavenoideawhatimdoing.jpg


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 21, 2021)

Hadrian said:


> Ihavenoideawhatimdoing.jpg


Welcome back!


----------



## slaphappygamer (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## Hadrian (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## zeello (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## slaphappygamer (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## Vila_ (Apr 21, 2021)

haha @AlanJohn 's 2012 comments have aged so well... better archive this before he deletes them xD


----------



## Louse (Apr 21, 2021)

You're _TOO LATE _Spider-man!


 
_I already joined your Board of Directors!_
Now there's *nothing *you can do to stop me!!!!


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 21, 2021)

0xFFFFFFFF said:


> You're _TOO LATE _Spider-man!
> View attachment 259519
> _I already joined your Board of Directors!_
> Now there's *nothing *you can do to stop me!!!!


that explains why far from home was so bad


----------



## Veho (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## zeello (Jul 4, 2021)

https://imgur.com/gallery/IdM3p1k


----------



## Veho (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## Vila_ (Nov 4, 2021)

AlanJohn said:


> lolnope, I will be on this forum till its very death, and newcommers shall ask me about the good old times and think about me as a wise old man that witnessed around ~4 year's.


 Hey alan the wise, how where the good old times?


----------



## Veho (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## The Catboy (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## slaphappygamer (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## Flame (Nov 8, 2021)

slaphappygamer said:


> View attachment 283836


----------



## slaphappygamer (Nov 9, 2021)

> https://me.me/i/21672448


----------



## Veho (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 11, 2021)

Guild McCommunist said:


> youre next bitch.


Nope... he's been promoted 
@AlanJohn


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 8, 2022)

SPIDERMAN NO WAY HOME POST CREDIT SCENES


Announcing Spider-Man Fail from Home


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 8, 2022)

Yo... what the!?


----------



## Mr_Reaper (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Mar 24, 2022)




----------

